# Sig P229: Good Cleaning Instructions or Videos



## Phienyx

I recently purchased a Sig P229 Equinox .40.

I am looking for a good instructional video or good written instructions on how to clean this weapon.

I have limited handgun experience back in '96 when I used the P229 as a duty weapon for a short time, but that was a long time ago and I just need a refresher course in the cleaning department. I can still take it down with my eyes closed though. 

Thanx in advance for any assistance.


----------



## MauiWowie22

*
Sig Sauer Cleaning Video:

https://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/MaintenanceGuides.aspx

This is a MUST have for Sig Owners!!

http://www.topgunsupply.com/sig-sauer-armorers-course-dvd_p-series.html

for a free video search here you go:






*


----------

